# Tip Removal



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

I have some tips that need to be replaced on a few rods. I want to do them myself. Do they get cut off and lose the original tip or is there a way to remove them without cutting the rod? Thank you


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Heat them up and they will come off.


----------

